# Hybrid or Striper



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I always get them confused lol!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a striper, hybrid the stripes are broken.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Kinda hard to tell from the picture but i agree with kingfish


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Agree, probably a striper. Hard to be certain from the pic.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

looks like a striper.


----------

